# Easter Morning Photos



## rbtree (Apr 9, 2007)

It was a glorious morning, so I grabbed the camera and headed toward Puget Sound:

Here's a Mt Fuji cherry in full bloom, with out of focus Japanese maple for color in the background









Star magnolia, and bergenia out of focus








flip flop on the focus




Nice sailing breeeze


----------



## rbtree (Apr 9, 2007)

I shot this young kiteboarder, then introduced my self to his family. Turns out he's a great skier as well....

here's his dad helping him get the sail filled with wind








Underway




I switched to a 300 mm lens with a 1.4x teleconvertor, but the sun was behind a cloud




Conditions weren't riight for Matthieu to tack back upwind, so he beached the board but kept it filled with wind, and walked it 200 yards back upwind and took off again. That looked physically tiring....


----------



## RIX (Apr 16, 2007)

Great pics as always RB, we always love seeing your work. RIX:rockn:


----------

